# saying hello.and looking for shift pattern



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

i am new to the tractor world and the computer world.I just purchased my first tractor it is a massey harris 30 it has a home made snow plow on the front,3 way hitch on the back with no lines to the valve. less than 5 hours on rebuild 4 cyl engine 12 volt alternator and starter and i have to change the lights. I paid 1500 canadian is this a good deal? I am also had some trouble with the shift pattern any help would be appreciated i tried to post a picture but it doesnt want to work i will try again later thanx in advance


----------

